# Harbor Freight oscillating multifunction power tool $15.99



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have one for many years, my wife bought it for my birthday. 
I have abused it in may ways and it still run great.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've also had this one for a few years. It works better than the Dremel I had before.

How come you only gave it 3 stars if you like it?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

thank you bert i feel a lot better with it now

Dallas i changed it to 4 thanks for pointing that out ,the only reason its not a five is it dont have a veriable speed but not sure if that fair sense i dont use it when i did have it


----------



## Scott_C (Oct 13, 2012)

I especially like this for cutting holes in drywall, although replacement blades are a little pricey for HF.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Scott i picked some up on ebay a pack of 10 for 20 $ it been a while back


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

The blades from most others will fit the HF. I think the only ones that don't are the Bosch and the Dremel.

HF does make a variable speed model and I used a friends. His was a Fein and I couldn't figure a need to slow it down anywhere, so it was always on MAX.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Eddie I have been looking at this for a while and was not sure to take the gamble or not. I might just have to try one.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Bosch blades do fit the HF. At least on mine. Grizzly now has blades at about 1/2 to 1/3 the cost of everybody else's (including HF's). Haven't tried them out yet to see if they fit.

If have abused my HF multitool severely, figuring at the price, it didn't matter too much if it bit the dust. But it has put up with everything I've thrown at it. I had a Dremel for a while, but the HF is much better-less vibration, doesn't overheat, more robust.

In many ways I think such tools are better for remodeling tasks than a reciprocating saw, which is really only good for demolition. Their ability to plunge cut is unique. I too have seen no need for variable speed.


----------



## Dakkar (Feb 14, 2013)

Bosch blades do fit the HF.

Well, that seals the deal for me. I happen to have found a box of Bosch blades in the brush along my path to the corner store a while back, I suspect long left behind by a utility truck. I'll check this HF one out.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Had mine for a couple of years. I don't use it often but when you need it it's worth its weight gold. Thanks for the review.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Dave at 15 bucks i took a chance with it it seem to as good as the other one i had and like cutworm says itworth it when you need those plung cuts

thanks runswithscissors

Dakkar be sure to find a coupon its 73 percent off with it

cutworm hit the nail on the head , cutworm thats a strange name


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Well worth the $15.00. I bought one a few months ago when I was installing a laminate floor in my family room. Used the tool to cut the bottom of the door frames and casings to slip the floooring under. What a time saver. I haven't used it since and may never again, but it's there if I need it and it was cheap enough that I wouldn't be afraid to loan it out.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey Eddie - I spent the $15.00 and it's earned it's keep. Don't use it often, but it comes in handy…..


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks Eddie…I remember seeing this tool on sale in an email …I'll have to look through my email and make the $15.99 plunge


----------



## Dakkar (Feb 14, 2013)

It's actually $19.99 on their website right now. I guess the coupon brings it $4 lower, though. I'll check around.

http://www.harborfreight.com/oscillating-multifunction-power-tool-68861-8493.html


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Dakkari looked online its he same one but it some coupon needed for the 15.99


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

I've got one as well. Overall I am satisfied, though it tends to shake the blade loose. But for $15 weel worth it.


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

Havent used one of these tools before but saw one on sale at HF and have been wondering. Now I need to undercut some door jambs to lay flooring. I've just used a simple saw to make the cuts before but for the price of this multi-tool, I think it's worth putting it in the tool box for just these types of work. Drywall and plug cutting too? heck yes.


----------



## garbonsai (Jan 17, 2013)

For what it's worth, I have the slightly more expensive model, and I use it quite a lot on home improvement projects. It has variable speed (the cheaper model doesn't), comes with your typical hard-plastic tool case that holds both the tool (the cheaper model comes with a cardboard box) and a few spare blades of various types (the cheaper model comes with one or two), and is higher amperage. Sure, it's an extra $20 on sale, but throw your 20% off coupon at it, and you're looking at closer to $12 more.

As for what I've used it for: cutting through a subfloor around a kitchen peninsula that couldn't be moved when I tiled the kitchen (you'd traditionally use a toe-kick saw for this, but they're expensive and *dangerous*); grinding out dried thin-set when one of the tiles ended up not sitting flush with its neighbors; cutting pipe; cutting holes in the drywall to get at existing pipe/wiring; sanding tight corners on refinishing jobs; etc.

Useful tool, and a heck of a lot cheaper than the Fein Multimaster my Dad bought back before everyone started making one of these. I'm guessing their patent ran out…


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I got thier variable speed model for $39 and slowed it down some when cutting really hard wood but other than that it is mostly on High speed. The HF Blades are junk really so I got some others but don't remember the brand. Even for $39 it is really not a bad price compared to most of the other brands and if you only use it a few times a year it 's a great price.


----------



## Towtruck (Apr 4, 2011)

I've got 2 from HF, one for sanding and one for cutting. Been using them for 2 years now, no complaints.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Good tool for 14 dollars. The only thing wrong with that tool is the sanding pad. the metal edge cuts into work. it should've been made with angled edges like other pads on market. you can even see this on demo they have on web page.


----------



## emetric (Sep 21, 2009)

Home Depot sells the universal adapter for $0.97 and the bosch one fits everything!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

emetric thanks


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Lumber Liquidators sells a variable speed one that comes with all the attatchments that this one used to (as opposed to the newer ones that just come with the single plunge cut blade). They also have a good selection of blades. Tool normally goes for $45 but sometimes is on sale for $20-$30. I have used both extensively but the LL version feels a lot more heavy duty.


----------

